# lunging after other dogs



## rebekahhuntley (Apr 20, 2009)

How can I keep my Prissy from lunging after other dogs? She is wanting to show dominance and she's pulled a couple of muscles. I love her dearly and want her to behave. How can I modify this behavior? She is seven months old and she is my GSD.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Is she doing it playful or aggressively?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I would find a good trainer who knows how to use a pinch collar. They are safer than choke collars and don't hurt the dog if use properly.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Before jumping on a pinch collar make sure the dog is not aggressive due to fear or anxiety.If he/she is being aggressive?I always used a pinch/prong collar but was told by our new trainer that because Athena is a soft dog it is actually making her aggression towards dogs worse.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiI would find a good trainer who knows how to use a pinch collar. They are safer than choke collars and don't hurt the dog if use properly.


Agree totally with this
how much training have you done with her??


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I agree with Allie. I would have your dog evaluated by a qualified trainer to determine the reasoning behind her lunging. Is she excited about meeting another dog and frustrated that she can't? Is she afraid of the other dog and trying to keep it away? A good trainer or behaviorist should be able to determine the cause of her reactivity and be able to help you devise a plan to work with Prissy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would not jump straight to a pinch/prong collar. I have a GSD, a tad bit older and he is also wanting to bark and lunge at dogs. However he is a pretty "soft" dog, the prong collar is inappropriate for him and for these behaviors, despite his pulling. I tried it once and it did nothing, if not make him more frustrated and make it worse.

Generally, if the dog is lunging and barking, then you're simply too close to the other dog. I prefer gradual desensitization to change the threshold, rather than put the dog near another dog and then try to correct him into submission.


----------

